# how big a chuck on Logan/wards 10"



## Calixt0 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hello all,

You all have been so helpful to me.. the chuck that came with my lathe is a bit tore up.  I've taken it apart and cleaned it good but where the key fits to adjust the jaws is really loose.  So while I'm rebuilding I'm looking at 4 jaw independent chucks for this lathe.   I notice that a lot of the 6" 4 jaw chucks say the will barely turn over 6"  I don't see me turning anything that large very often but want the capability when needed.  So what size chucks do you all recommend for these 10" lathes


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 14, 2017)

I also have a 10" Logan lathe. It came with an old and wore out 5" three jaw, and a good 6" four jaw. To replace the ailing three jaw, I purchased a 6" three jaw from Shars and have been very happy with it. Most of the time I do not need that large of a chuck, but it has come in handy a few times. I am considering purchasing a 4" three jaw chuck for most of my work, but need to wait until there is more money in the budget.


----------



## Calixt0 (Jul 14, 2017)

interesting idea. 4 or 5 " 3 jaw and larger maybe 8" four jaw independant


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 14, 2017)

Having only an independent 4jaw will force you to become good at centering stock.
If you are like me your first dozen+ attempts will take forever. 
Then it will magically become quick and fast.
If you can put up with the inconvenience it will serve you well long term when you want it really accurate.

My Logan 10" has an 8inch independent, and a 6inch integral 3jaw.
I only added the 3jaw recently as I prepared to sell her because I needed the space...... 
Yeah, terrywerm knows what I'm talking about!!


Daryl
MN


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 14, 2017)

What do you need more space for? You'll only fill it with more old cast iron!


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jul 14, 2017)

From the Logan FAQ:  http://www.lathe.com/faq/index.html#_Toc95180284

*2.13.                    What is the right size chuck for this lathe?*

2.13..      Logan supplied a 5” 3-jaw chuck and a 6” 4-jaw chuck for their 10” lathes.  Logan supplied a 6” 3-jaw chuck and a 6” 4-jaw chuck for their 11” lathes.  Larger chucks were available, but they are impractical on these lathes because the jaws would hit the bed when the chucks were opened.  Larger chucks are also heavier, so they put a strain on the spindle and spindle bearings.  In general, use the smallest possible quality chuck for the job.


----------



## Calixt0 (Jul 14, 2017)

clueless.. I didn't think to look there.. I'm a dummy LOL


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 14, 2017)

CluelessNewB said:


> ...In general, use the smallest possible quality chuck for the job.



Big is not always better.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Calixt0 (Jul 14, 2017)

I understand that but I hate to have bought and restore a 10 " lathe to only be able to turn 6".  Any one have any  idea what the real limit of the 6" 4 jaw independant chucks are.. is it really just over 6.3" that I see on the specs of most chucks is that a falsely small number?


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 14, 2017)

A 6" chuck can turn parts much larger than 6".  Think outside the box.  A big chuck often is limited by the jaws needing to clear the bed ways, as mentioned above.  The bigger chuck often cannot hold as big of work as the smaller one .  The chuck sizes that come with new lathes are often about optimum for general work on that size lathe.  Don't forget that you can also turn between centers or mount work on a face plate.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 15, 2017)

Calixt0,

The largest chuck that you can realistically use on a 10" lathe is about 8".  The figures for maximum size of work piece that you can hold on the OD with a given chuck depend upon which way that you have the jaws turned (4-jaw independent or 3-jaw scroll with 2-piece jaws) or which set of jaws you are using (3-jaw scroll with solid jaws).  Assuming that you have the correct jaws or the correct jaw orientation set up, and assuming that the jaws aren't hitting the bed, it depends on how long the jaws are and what the length (radial dimension) is of the tallest jaw tooth.  But you don't want more than about 1/3 of the jaw length hanging out in the breeze because the more that it sticks out, the more it will tend to cock and the more likely you are to break out the slots in the chuck body.  So whether the correct maximum diameter figure for a 6" chuck is 6.0", 6.3" or 6.6" will depend entirely upon the jaw geometry.


----------



## gjmontll (Jul 15, 2017)

My Logan 820 came with a old 8" 4-jaw and a smaller worn-out 3 jaw. For a few years the 8" was my only chuck and it did well.


----------



## riversidedan (Jul 5, 2022)

just aquired a logan 9x28 lathe that came with a 6 in. 4 jaw......at the moment am uncomfortable with that one  " but I made it work" so needing to know what info I need to find a  6in. 3 jaw  and where to find one......check pix below

the pic on the right is the chuck that unscrewed from the face plate behind it, I have no idea what to get  but looks like I need a chuck that screws on the face plate????


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jul 17, 2022)

riversidedan said:


> just aquired a logan 9x28 lathe that came with a 6 in. 4 jaw......at the moment am uncomfortable with that one  " but I made it work" so needing to know what info I need to find a  6in. 3 jaw  and where to find one......check pix below
> 
> the pic on the right is the chuck that unscrewed from the face plate behind it, I have no idea what to get  but looks like I need a chuck that screws on the face plate????


The faceplate is threaded and will unscrew from the spindle, they can be tough to get off sometimes.  I believe all Logan 9 and 10" lathes have a 1.5"x8 TPI spindle nose with a #3 Morse Taper internally.  See my previous post earlier in this thread about Logan recommended chuck sizes.  Here is a video from "mrpete222" on removing a stuck chuck.  I highly recommend that  you DO NOT lock the spindle using back gears for removing the chuck.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jul 17, 2022)

Locking in the back gears to hold the spindle steady is a No-No. It often results in a broken tooth on the back gears if the chuck is stuck really good.

As far as the original question, a 6 inch 4 jaw independant would be about the largest I could recommend. I use an Atlas/Craftsman 12 inch machine. I have an 8 inch Craftsman chuck made for that machine. It is large, heavy, and generally overbearing. I also have a 5 inch 4 jaw scroll chuck for working 4 sided projects. I would like to find a 5 or 6 inch light independant chuck, it might get used once in a while. The 8 inch chuck gets used only when I can't figure out a better method.

.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 17, 2022)

I've lost track of him but there was a guy on eBay selling a bull gear locker that spanned several teeth, I forget how many but probably 7 or 8.  I bought one from him and now use it although for forty years I used the factory method.  But the chucks were never what I would call stuck.


----------

